# Are you tired of eating boiled eggs?



## mightymo51 (Feb 11, 2006)

I used to eat boiled eggs all the time and still do on occasion, but it got to a point where I would nearly gag at the site of them.  So I came up with 2 easy recipes:

EGG WHITE OMLET:  6 egg whites and 1 whole egg
                            2 slices of Kraft fat free american cheese
                            2 slices of 98% fat free ham
                            -mix the eggs up in a bowl then make the omlet in a pan
                            -contains nearly 50g of protein
                                            or
EGG WHITE SCRAMBLED ON THE GO: mix the same amount of eggs in a tupperwear container and put the cheese and ham in a plastic bag and take it with you to work.  When you get time, cook the eggs in the microwave for 1 1/2 minutes, stir , 1 1/2 minutes, stir, until there cooked.  Then add the cheese and ham.  Microwaved eggs sound bad but they are actually quite good.  I was a bachelor for awhile so I had to eat something!lol.  Trust me, you will like these recipes if you try them.


----------



## Captain Canuck (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes I always eat eggs and cheese and it's really good 

But I don't put ham and also don't use whole eggs.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey Mightymo,

I'm gonna try that microwave omelette at my work real soon.  Thanks for the tip!  I am so turned off hard boiled eggs and I'm starting to sour to my cans of tuna too.


----------



## juicen00b1 (Feb 14, 2006)

I like this recipe for Mexican Style Eggs

5 eggs 
1 tsp of taco powder
1/2 a can of Rotel or diced tomatoas and green peppers
1/2 cup of shredded cheese


----------



## rowingdude (Feb 27, 2006)

I am soo sick of eggs.. thanks


----------

